

Anyone using DB_DataObject with PHP? - dshah

I'm doing some PHP hacking for some experimental projects and seeking a lightweight database framework to simply the usual CRUD stuff.<p>Database is MySQL and am using MDB2 for the lower-level stuff.
======
breck
I used DB_Table with mysql and mdb2 a few weeks ago. Wasn't bad. Using it with
the Table Generator class was useful. I'd also like to know what the best db
framework is for php (I'm not a huge fan of the mvc frameworks--oftentimes I
think they're overkill).

